# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Blessings to EXCELFORUM from AFRICA

## makinmomb

I joined excel forum last year 2012 December and I am shocked to the expertise down here right from the SANTA champion 
FDIBBINS and many others , I really don't have a thread that was was not answered , some answers came down like the speed 
of bullets

I am completely a new person at my work now , I am doing things at the speed they cant believe , like I used SKTNEER
duplicate names that scans 1,000 names at less than 10 seconds , pushing out a summary of duplicates into a separate sheet

There are many examples with the names of experts who helped , I do apologize since I cannot mention case by case but I
am proud to say I am haves used at least 1 case at every 3 days during the whole year , that is around 100 plus files , I call
them my golden files , courtesy to all this definitely EXCELFORUM

I wish all the experts here a prosperous year and may god fulfill your dreams since you grant wishes to members who are somehow 
stranded here and there during daily life cases of EXCELLING

----------


## arlu1201

Hello makinmomb, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------


## sktneer

Glad to know that we at Excel Forum could help you to improve your performance at your workplace. Keep it up.
I hope that very soon you yourself would be able to help others here itself.

Good luck.

----------


## FDibbins

Thank you so much for the kind words, both to me, and to fellow members.  Posts and comments like this, make helping people so worth-while  :Smilie:   It seems to me that excel is an addictive  never-ending path of learning, and you are now firmly on that same path with us - enjoy the journey  :Wink:

----------


## FDibbins

Thank you so much for the kind words, both to me, and to fellow members.  Posts and comments like this, make helping people so worth-while  :Smilie:   It seems to me that excel is an addictive  never-ending path of learning, and you are now firmly on that same path with us - enjoy the journey  :Wink:

----------


## makinmomb

Its worth mentioning some cases  

On the date 10/04/2013

Sixth Sense used the & function so beautifully ,
to convert stocks from vertical lines ( Sheet 2 = raw ) 
into horizontal ( Sheet1 )

----------


## makinmomb

This report was not even readily available into our systems , 
the report than was so commonly used , the stores managers
commonly asked every week , it helped to fill up the branches
with stocks against available stock from the MAIN branch

Not only that , it was used year end to too on stock taking to
arrive to what goods each store had for reconciliations

Must say courtesy EXCELFORUM and its team of supersonic brains

----------


## makinmomb

Now this is Vikas Gautum , another of my favourite

I asked for a combo box searh of 2 brands and he pours down
FLEXIBLE ranges , to my surprise its open to more than the two
I asked for

He converted a single BOX where if I type FUSION INDIGO it would
not tackle , thus his high logic yet so sweet and simple of writing them
into more than one cell , wow

Hats Vikas 

NFL i still use yours too that takes care of the quantity range too




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## makinmomb

At work today someone wanted tiles of size 30 x 60 , 
he called me at 4:00 eve and by the time he dropped the 
phone , I had scanned all tiles through the program , sorted
them quickly by top stock appearing first , when he kept the
phone down , he was ready with my mail , he called me back
and told be how did you do this at 45 seconds , I joked at him
telling how do you spell R O B O T , and told him bring more of
such queries as this was one live example that I do things at 
speed you will never believe , I think he must have mentioned
it to our top boss too

----------


## makinmomb

If I did not know about EXCELFORUM , i would still be the poor excel user 
knowing only the normal formulas , speed tricks were not in me

Hurray EXCELFORUM and its team of experts

----------


## makinmomb

I have created the shortcut of the file on my desktop , 
I want the next person calling me go even shocks at 
35 seconds or even less

----------


## makinmomb

This is one person asked for 60 x 60 yesterday , there is another who asked
for 30 x 60 today and got shocked , I am expecting someone will call for 30 x 44
and I have kept the answer ready so will be at 20 seconds a query , I have told
them there is no word in my work dictionary as tomorrow. NOW and LIVE is my 
work mode , all this I can only boast when I frame questions down at EXCELFORUM
and each answer file I keep as worthy and GOLDEN and killing weapon

----------


## FDibbins

haha that is really awesome, its a good feeling when you are the "go-to" guy  :Smilie:

----------


## makinmomb

Now This is a real story on when you become good at excel.

Mid January someone was not able to see me performing well at work ,
and a close person to the boss. He tried removing from work through creating
a wrong blame , the boss took the ears of the this person , but the rest of
team polled on me that I was the EXCEL ROBOT of the company and that if this 
person is saying so , he is the culprit and one of those who is jealous of my 
performance

Courtesy Excel forum , 

I logged in here and automated all my work through one clicks , doing it day
by day until I exhausted all what I needed , these days I rarely ask but I must
log in at Excel Forum to learn one new formula everyday

I am sure the super brains that run this forum will be glad to hear this story , I
have more stories too , but around next time

----------


## FDibbins

It's really good to hear success stories like yours  :Smilie:   members here are always helping to solve this question or that problem, but we rarely get to hear any "behind the scenes" stories about how that has affected OP's or the people they deal with  :Smilie:

----------


## makinmomb

EXCELFORUM has changed how I work , Today I have clocked 1055 posts since I joined , 
and most of them are questions that automates my work

Thank you EXCELFORUM , You have made a big difference into my career changing ,

I do things at ONE PRESS technology , answers picked from EXCELFORUM

----------

